# Venture Brothers Season 2 DVD and Season 3 news



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Venture Brothers Season 2 DVD and Season 3 news:


> http://venture.mancubus.net/?item=179#comments
> 
> Season 2 DVD Info
> [4:47pm EST] - Mike 18 Comments | Add Comment Your Name:[X]
> ...





> http://venture.mancubus.net/?item=178#comments
> 
> Season Three News?
> [11:51pm EST] - Mike 20 Comments | Add Comment Your Name:[X]
> ...


The season three stuff is pretty speculative, he's guessing based on some random scribbles on the adult swim website. Could be referring to re-airing the 26 episodes of seasons 1 and 2 of Venture Brothers. There will definitely be a season 3 of course; nothing official announced yet though.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Glenfiddich whiskey's current advertising campaign apparently centers around a fictional character named Brock Savage. There's a billboard I see on my way to work that says something like "'Make mine a double.' -- Brock Savage" -- and every time I see it, of course, I think of Brock _Samson._


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> Glenfiddich whiskey's current advertising campaign apparently centers around a fictional character named Brock Savage. There's a billboard I see on my way to work that says something like "'Make mine a double.' -- Brock Savage" -- and every time I see it, of course, I think of Brock _Samson._


How very interesting. I was not aware of this advertising campaign until I read your post; a very quick Google search comes up with nothing earlier than 2004, so Brock Samson is probably older, though Venture Brothers is obscure enough that Glenfiddich's advertising agency *might* not have been "borrowing".

A Google search for both names (using quotes around each) comes up with no hits, so you might be the first person to comment on this odd similarity (as far as Google is concerned, anyway)! Used both spellings since it is easy to forget Samson is the correct one:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q="brock+savage"+"brock+sampson"

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="brock+savage"+"brock+samson"


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bumping this thread since Venture Brothers Season Two DVD is set for release April 17th. And also preproduction work for Season Three has begun. We probably won't see Season Three for another year, ie, early 2009.



> http://www.amazon.com/Venture-Bros-...4-0672821?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1176526626&sr=8-1
> 
> The Venture Bros. - Season Two (2004)
> Starring: Venture Bros. Rating NR
> ...





> http://jacksonpublick.livejournal.com/
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, courtesy of the internet and Quick Stop Entertainment, here is the short teaser promo for The Venture Bros. Season 2 DVD that Doc put together for our recent NY Comicon appearance.
> 
> ...


You can watch Season Two DVD trailer/promo/teaser mentioned above here:

http://www.quickstopentertainment.com/?p=3939


----------



## MannyVjr (Nov 20, 2002)

thanks for the info


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump!

Just a reminder season three of The Venture Brothers is coming in June.

http://mantiseye.com/

http://jacksonpublick.livejournal.com/


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Funny enough yesterday I was going to come on here and ask if anyone knew if season three was ever going to come out or if they had just given up on making the show.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Too bad the Season One DVD set is no longer $8.99! 

http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B000EMGIDC/

Of course, that was posted a year and a half ago.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

June can not come fast enough


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Adult Swim leaked some Season Three Venture Brothers "rough cuts" on April Fools Day; Jackson Publick has some commentary and screenshots here:

http://jacksonpublick.livejournal.com/20194.html


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

dmdeane said:


> Adult Swim leaked some Season Three Venture Brothers "rough cuts" on April Fools Day; Jackson Publick has some commentary and screenshots here:
> 
> http://jacksonpublick.livejournal.com/20194.html


Yea, it was aired in the timeslot they had advertised as being the ATHF movie. I recorded it to see just how stupid I was and laughed my butt off. They totally got me!

The new Venture Bros clip they played wasn't finished and only had vocal audio, but it looked pretty darn good. They had the main characters in several of the costumes that we saw on the big Season 3 poster pic they had on their site.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Adult Swim is now airing promos for Season Three. 

Some things I caught in new footage: Dr. Henry Killinger opening his magic murder bag; Sargent Hatred's hover tank; a blimp or airship with the logo of the Guild of Calamitous Intent on the side; a gorilla (not King Gorilla); Brock Sampson beating up some army guys who look like Sargent Hatred's minions.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Also the first episode of Season Three of The Venture Brothers is now in my TiVo's programming guide: Sunday June 1, 11:30pm eastern time, "Shadowman 9: In the Cradle of Destiny".


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

> http://mantiseye.com/?item=256
> 
> Shadowman 9: In the Cradle of Destiny
> 
> ...is the name of the season premiere. Just in case you were wondering.


No idea what the name means. Don't feel like finding out; I like surprises. 

Below, video preview of Season Three, shown at NY Comic Con.

This video has actually been out on the InterWebs for a while now, but might as well post it here to whet everyone's appetite (youtube tags don't seem to work on tivocommunity forum so I'll post the URL links...youtube video isn't very good but the audience reactions are funny...quick stop entertainment link is good high quality video):


> http://mantiseye.com/?item=251
> 
> Comic Con Season 3 Preview
> 
> ...





> http://jacksonpublick.livejournal.com/
> 
> jacksonpublick
> 24 April 2008 @ 12:52 pm
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

http://www.quickstopentertainment.c...exclusive-new-york-comic-con-season-3-teaser/

"Please wait while we calibrate...the nozzle." LOL


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

That preview made me happy inside.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

NY Comic Con Panel 2008 Video:


> http://mantiseye.com/?item=252
> 
> More Comic Con Videos
> 
> ...


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

"This is how we lost George Michael."

LOVE IT.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

The Schedule Rolls In:


> http://mantiseye.com/?item=259
> 
> May 24, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

More:


> http://mantiseye.com/?item=258
> 
> May 24, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

This was posted on the Venture Brothers Season Pass alerts thread so I thought I might as well cross post it here too:


Amnesia said:


> On a related note, Astro Base Go is offering a _Venture Bros._ "Shirt of the Week" Club.
> 
> 
> 
> The first is a Guild of Calamitous Intent shirt... Click the image above for more info...


Only up to size 2XL? Ha! Most improbable!


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Here's a little taste of Sunday's premiere of Season 3:
http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a25c3921a33e870011a35104dc30003


----------

